# Correcte dubbele negatie?



## S.B

Hallo,

Met het denken op Nederlandse stijlvormen- en constructies, vroeg ik me hoe deze zinsconstructie wordt aanzien:
"Ik heb dat niet gedaan, nee."

Gaat dit ook door het leven als een dubbele negatie, en zo ja: wordt deze dan wel officieel erkend als correct zijnde? 
Of moet een dubbele negatie altijd zichelf opheffen ("Ik vind dat niet ongewoon.")?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Roel~

S.B said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Met het denken op Nederlandse stijlvormen- en constructies, vroeg ik me hoe deze zinsconstructie wordt aanzien:
> "Ik heb dat niet gedaan, nee."
> 
> Gaat dit ook door het leven als een dubbele negatie, en zo ja: wordt deze dan wel officieel erkend als correct zijnde?
> Of moet een dubbele negatie altijd zichelf opheffen ("Ik vind dat niet ongewoon.")?
> 
> Alvast bedankt!



Nee, in deze zin, is eigenlijk een benadrukking van de vorige zin.


----------



## S.B

Roel~ said:


> Nee, in deze zin, is eigenlijk een benadrukking van de vorige zin.


En heeft die "nee" in deze zin dan een bepaalde naam?


----------



## Roel~

S.B said:


> En heeft die "nee" in deze zin dan een bepaalde naam?



Ik ben geen taalkundige dus dat zou ik niet weten, maar omdat ik een Nederlander ben kan ik wel begrijpen waar die 'nee' voor staat in deze zin. Ik zou alleen niet weten of er ook een bepaalde linguïstische term voor is zoals ik hiervoor zei.


----------



## bibibiben

'Nee' is een tussenwerpsel. Tussenwerpsels staan los van hoofdzin of bijzin. Er kan dus geen sprake zijn van een dubbele negatie. In geval van een dubbele negatie moeten namelijk in _dezelfde _hoofd- of bijzin ontkennende elementen staan.


----------



## bibibiben

Andere voorbeelden van ontkenningen die niet in dezelfde hoofd- of bijzin staan en daarom geen wenkbrauwen zullen doen fronsen:

Ik heb hem nooit, maar dan ook helemaal nooit vertrouwd.
Dat heb jij gedaan, hè? — Niet, dat heb ik niet gedaan!
Ik weet niet of jij dat niet gedaan hebt.
Ik heb er geen zin in om geen nuttige functie te mogen vervullen.
Welnee, dat is niet waar.


----------



## BrunoR

In het Nederlands bestaat er geen dubbele negatie. In bepaalde dialecten zijn dubbele negaties wel nog te vinden. Bijvoorbeeld:

West-Vlaams: Ik en heb nooit geen zeer. (Ik heb nooit pijn.) De 'en' hier is een negatief voegwoord, dat in het Nederlands verdwenen is, en is vergelijkbaar met de Franse 'ne'.

Ook dient de dubbele negatie onderscheiden te worden van de litotes, waarbij een negatie en een negatief adjectief samen staan. (bv. niet ongewoon (dus gewoon)). In literaire context is de litotes aanvaardbaar als stijlfiguur. In formele context dient de litotes (net als andere stijlfiguren) echter vermeden te worden.


----------

